# What games do you want on NX?



## mashers (Jul 22, 2016)

I know we don't know much about NX right now, but I thought it might be fun to think about what games we might like once to see for it. We already know about Zelda BOTW, but here's what I'd like to see in addition. Yes, I'm a huge Mario and Donkey Kong fanboy.


Super Mario Galaxy 3. I'd like to see:
Huge planets
Lots of variety in planet types
Proper simultaneous multiplayer (not the crappy multiplayer we have with SMG 1 and 2)

Super Mario Maker 2. I'd like it to:
Include all major elements from all major Mario versions
Include creation of 3D levels
Play levels on handheld as well as home console

Super Mario 3D World 2
Super Mario Bros NX. I'd like to see:
More innovation in level design
Some features from older Mario games brought back
Some of the newer features from SM3DW and SM3DL backported to 2D Mario
Some kind of random course generator
Online multiplayer

Mario Kart 9
Anti-gravity in MK8 is amazing so should definitely be kept
I'd also like to see a track editor so users can make and share their own tracks

Donkey Kong Country HD
Donkey Kong Country 1, 2 and 3 from the SNES remastered in HD
Original versions also included

Donkey Kong Country NX
New 3D DKC game

Captain Toad Treasure Tracker 2


Basically more of the same but better 

What do you want to see on NX?


----------



## supergamer368 (Jul 22, 2016)

Playtonic better frickin' put Yooka-Laylee on that thing. BTW, We wouldn't need a Super Mario Maker 2 because you can just as easily add updates to the original.


----------



## mashers (Jul 22, 2016)

supergamer368 said:


> We wouldn't need a Super Mario Maker 2 because you can just as easily add updates to the original.


I do agree somewhat. However, it would be nice for it to take full advantage of the new hardware (which a Wii U title probably wouldn't). Also, I don't think they would add many extra features as it would mean fewer sales. Nintendo would be more sensible to market it as a new title entirely. It agree though it would be nice to see these as additions to SMM, even as paid DLC.


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Jul 22, 2016)

Mario Galaxy 3 based on 64 and the first 2.
A *real* Paper Mario like the first 2.
Zelda: BotW and one similar to the "HD Experience".
3-D Mario Maker using 64 and Galaxy engines.
Chrono Trigger HD is my dream.
First 6 Final Fantasies + Chrono Trigger all remade would complete my existence


----------



## supergamer368 (Jul 22, 2016)

Real Paper Mario just wont happen, the new Paper Mario game... I think is called "Color Splash", but it's pretty much Sticker Star with a paintbrush.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 22, 2016)

Games from someone other than Nintendo, so the NX doesn't end up failing as hard as the Wii U. 

That was easily one of the major reasons the Wii U blew so hard, it only ever got maybe 1-2 "quality" games a year and left a giant drought thanks to the complete lack of good third party titles, multi-platform or otherwise.


----------



## Cyan (Jul 22, 2016)

Any new IP and franchise, from Nintendo and third parties (not indies).


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 22, 2016)

A proper Metroid game.

No federation forces chibi bullshit.


----------



## Drona (Jul 22, 2016)

Physics based Mario and Zelda.


----------



## Catastrophic (Jul 22, 2016)

I'd like to see more 3rd party games and hopefully a proper Star Fox game.


----------



## mashers (Jul 22, 2016)

Oh how could I forget: I want Doom 2016.


----------



## Lightyose (Jul 22, 2016)

Kingdom Hearts 3 (pfft There is a 99.99% chance of that not happening, but who knows?)
Pokemon Games like Pokemon Colosseum, XD, Battle Revolution, Stadium 1&2 (U know a new one...)
SSB. NX
Paper Mario?
Mario Kart obviously
KIRBY THE POPSTAR CHAOS... (CUZ... Wynaut)
Minish Cap remake (?)
A GOOD MARIO PARTY GAME...
A prequel-sequel to a sequel-prequel of a secuel of a prequel Zelda game
SUPER NES, N64, GBA, GAMECUBE, DS (I), WII, 3DS, WII U VIRTUAL CONSOLES SUPPORT AND CFW (WHO wouldnt want this?)


----------



## tech3475 (Jul 22, 2016)

At a minimum, Nintendo to stop forcing their gimmicks onto everyone.

At the very least they should allow everyone to use more 'traditional' options.

Star Fox is an example of where this screwed them over.


----------



## KiiWii (Jul 22, 2016)

Waverace, 1080, F-Zero: bring back great games!

Mario sunshine 2, Luigis mansion 3, Monkey ball NX! 

Why not huh?!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 23, 2016)

A fire emblem
Smash for NX
A Mario
A real Metroid 
Some shooters
3rd Parties (and not shovelware)


mashers said:


> Oh how could I forget: I want Doom 2016.


Keep dreaming


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 23, 2016)

A fire emblem
Smash for NX
A Mario
A real Metroid 
Some shooters
3rd Parties (and not shovelware)


mashers said:


> Oh how could I forget: I want Doom 2016.


Keep dreaming


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 23, 2016)

A fire emblem
Smash for NX
A Mario
A real Metroid 
Some shooters
3rd Parties (and not shovelware)


mashers said:


> Oh how could I forget: I want Doom 2016.


Keep dreaming


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 23, 2016)

A fire emblem
Smash for NX
A Mario
A real Metroid 
Some shooters
3rd Parties (and not shovelware)


mashers said:


> Oh how could I forget: I want Doom 2016.


Keep dreaming


----------



## exdeath255 (Jul 23, 2016)

the new cod


----------



## LucaSmash (Jul 23, 2016)

Smash Bros. NX with some newcomers, new stages, all the stages from both Wii U + 3DS, improved textures and models


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 23, 2016)

I want steam integration. Yeah...I know: million-to-one chance, but hey...at least I'm realistic about this. Nintendo has build their consoles for kids of any age. They'll continue doing so.

They'll be stupid not to strongly integrate and enforce mobile apps like pokemon go. therefore, I foresee they'll totally miss that part.



Tom Bombadildo said:


> Games from someone other than Nintendo, so the NX doesn't end up failing as hard as the Wii U.
> That was easily one of the major reasons the Wii U blew so hard, it only ever got maybe 1-2 "quality" games a year and left a giant drought thanks to the complete lack of good third party titles, multi-platform or otherwise.


Quoted for truth. The more time I spend on these forums, the more I am convinced that fanboys either have masochistic tendencies or have a very naive view of the world.

*during the late wii-era*
Fanboys: the wiiu is going to be great if it has more classic games in HD that don't rely on those motion controls we went ape for earlier! 
Nintendo: okay...we'll do exactly that!
Others: meh...it's just more of the same. I'll pass.
*sales plummet*
Fanboys: sales are down. Therefore this console sucks!!!
*NX is announced*
Fanboys: the NX  is going to be great if it has more classic games in HD that don't rely on anything that resembles innovation! 



VinLark said:


> A Mario


THIS WILL NEVER HAPPEN!!!!!


----------



## mashers (Jul 23, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Keep dreaming


Why do you say that?


----------



## exdeath255 (Jul 23, 2016)

Taleweaver said:


> I want steam integration. Yeah...I know: million-to-one chance, but hey...at least I'm realistic about this. Nintendo has build their consoles for kids of any age. They'll continue doing so.
> 
> They'll be stupid not to strongly integrate and enforce mobile apps like pokemon go. therefore, I foresee they'll totally miss that part.
> 
> ...



This happens because its really only the people that are angry that give feedback. The players that dont give feedback are enjoying the games. People dont really remember 'it was a good game', they remember 'it needs HD fps fov textures story better gameplay' etc.


----------



## Chary (Jul 23, 2016)

They of course need their 1st party IPs. Metroid, Fzero, Pokemon, Kirby, Mario, Donkey Kong, etc. That's what draws people to Nintendo. Make it happen. Then Nintendo needs to realize 3rd party support is PARAMOUNT. Without it, the NX will most likely land in the same boat as the Wii U. Ubisoft and Nintendo are pretty tight, so get those games "coming to PS4/PC/XB1" to make their way to the NX as well; Assassins Creed, Watch Dogs, all that stuff. Shell out a little money to get some third party devs to make some fun exclusive titles, maybe partner with SEGA to get some old school revivals of things like Jet Set Radio, Panzer Dragoon, Phantasy Star, who knows! They just need games that'll wow the crowds and get people excited to OWN an NX. The worst part is, is that they missed TGS, E3, all the big advertisement opportunities, as well as letting the Christmas rush slip them by. I hope whatever they've got in the works is worth those missteps.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 23, 2016)

Lego City update where we find out what happens to Forrest Blackwell
Melee HD a remake of the GameCube game only in 1080p 60Fps
A new WarioWare game 
Third Party games that are AAA quality

Ultimately the NX will suck hard and fail but I can only hope. Still it's better then  the original Wii which had a crap ton of shovel ware and as many good games as the WiiU

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Chary said:


> They of course need their 1st party IPs. Metroid, Fzero, Pokemon, Kirby, Mario, Donkey Kong, etc. That's what draws people to Nintendo. Make it happen. Then Nintendo needs to realize 3rd party support is PARAMOUNT. Without it, the NX will most likely land in the same boat as the Wii U. Ubisoft and Nintendo are pretty tight, so get those games "coming to PS4/PC/XB1" to make their way to the NX as well; Assassins Creed, Watch Dogs, all that stuff. Shell out a little money to get some third party devs to make some fun exclusive titles, maybe partner with SEGA to get some old school revivals of things like Jet Set Radio, Panzer Dragoon, Phantasy Star, who knows! They just need games that'll wow the crowds and get people excited to OWN an NX. The worst part is, is that they missed TGS, E3, all the big advertisement opportunities, as well as letting the Christmas rush slip them by. I hope whatever they've got in the works is worth those missteps.


Speaking of which I doubt it will happen but a shenmue 3 port would rock


----------



## exdeath255 (Jul 24, 2016)

they need to have a new smash, they need backwards compatibility for wii u, they need to have gamecube/wii and DS/3ds Virtual Console.

Oh and 3rd party support like cod battlefield etc.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jul 26, 2016)

I want all the games. And I'd like Nintendo to continue the Gamecube HD remakes, with TTYD HD and Mario Sunshine HD.


----------



## sandytf (Jul 27, 2016)

Mother 4


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 27, 2016)

All of the above 
Although a few of my most wanted include:
More gamecube remakes things like melee and sunshine or at least sequels.

Virtual console for everything  (when we get cfw on that thing you can have a mobile wii.u, gamecube and n64 now if the rumours are true!)

Third party

And GOOD first party titles with some I want being metroid, mario party and Donkey kong


----------



## ThePanchamBros (Jul 27, 2016)

mashers said:


> I know we don't know much about NX right now, but I thought it might be fun to think about what games we might like once to see for it. We already know about Zelda BOTW, but here's what I'd like to see in addition. Yes, I'm a huge Mario and Donkey Kong fanboy.
> 
> 
> Super Mario Galaxy 3. I'd like to see:
> ...


were due for a new F-Zero game.
Pokémon Stadium 3
Super Mario Sunshine HD/ 2
Zelda Skyword Sword HD
Splatoon 2


----------



## Jayro (Jul 27, 2016)

Splatoon 2, and a Splatoon 1 port as well. (Maybe free with Splatoon 2 purchase, like they did with Beyanetta 1 & 2.)


----------



## Veho (Jul 27, 2016)

Now that we've heard rumors about what the NX will look like, I want MechWarrior in full VR on it. And none of that MechAssault casual bullshit, I want the original grind.


----------



## Urbanshadow (Jul 27, 2016)

Get monster hunter back to home console market and everything will be a'right.


----------



## Inukami (Jul 30, 2016)

Urbanshadow said:


> Get monster hunter back to home console market and everything will be a'right.



yeah i remember the ps2 and wii days... good times.


----------



## laudern (Aug 1, 2016)

Mario 64 - 2


----------



## mashers (Aug 1, 2016)

laudern said:


> Mario 64 - 2


Mario 62?


----------



## Ricken (Aug 2, 2016)

-A paper mario that isn't toilet paper
-Sm5sh
-A Tales game
-Super Mario Galaxy 3
-Kingdom Hearts 3
-A New RPG from Sqeenix (Why Sqeenix? because TWEWY and Bravely Default)

And most importantly, a Cubic Ninja/Twilight Princess (Wii)/SSB3-esque game (Congrats, you used Cubic Ninja to assume these are all exploit games.  they are.)


----------



## CoolFangs (Aug 2, 2016)

A real Metroid game.
F-Zero. You know how amazing it would look with full HD graphics?
A true 3D Mario, preferably Galaxy 3 but at least have the gameplay of SM64/Sunshine/Galaxy games.
Hopefully a Smash 4 port, then _maybe _a new Smash later down the line.
Also a Splatoon port and/or Splatoon 2.
Mario Kart, although this one is pretty much a given. Pretty sure there's been a Kart game on every Nintendo system since the SNES.

Also, I want them to actually do Gamecube VC this time, like they originally promised for Wii U.


----------



## grossaffe (Aug 2, 2016)

I want Nintendo games.  Others would be cool, too.


----------



## Drona (Aug 5, 2016)

oops wrong thread


----------



## GalladeGuy (Aug 5, 2016)

I want a new Paper Mario game that's actually an RPG, SSB4/5, and a Kirby game. Those games are pretty much the only way I'd even by an NX at this point if all those rumors are true.


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 6, 2016)

Not just games. Here is my list of demands...

- Android
- KODI
- Wii U backwards compatibility (Android will handle everything else)
- Support for Wii Remotes (damn thing better have motion controls)
-Shenmue 3
-Shenmue 3
- oh and did I mention, Shenmue 3?


----------



## Vishnoo (Aug 6, 2016)

Of course FIFA.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 6, 2016)

LightyKD said:


> Not just games. Here is my list of demands...
> 
> - Android
> - KODI
> ...



Yeah Shenmue 3 would really be great if they could do it perhaps with a deal with sega since the two have done quite well together (gen vs snes times this is not). Only issue is due to legal reasons (Do they not have a sort of deal with sony?) or cost.


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 6, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> Yeah Shenmue 3 would really be great if they could do it perhaps with a deal with sega since the two have done quite well together (gen vs snes times this is not). Only issue is due to legal reasons (Do they not have a sort of deal with sony?) or cost.



Last thing I remembered was Shenmue 3 coming to PC and PS4 with Sony footing part of the bill. Reminds me of the Bayonetta 2 deal Nintendo struck but no as crude as Sony is allowing Shenmue 3 on another platform, just not the competing game console.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 6, 2016)

LightyKD said:


> Last thing I remembered was Shenmue 3 coming to PC and PS4 with Sony footing part of the bill. Reminds me of the Bayonetta 2 deal Nintendo struck but no as crude as Sony is allowing Shenmue 3 on another platform, just not the competing game console.


Well to a large sense the pc market is normally what kick starters begin with so it being on pc is not that huge although depending on the legal terms we could see it on nx or xbone maybe later on or without special content.


----------



## aljpn91 (Aug 6, 2016)

devil´s third online as f2p on launch day


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 6, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> Well to a large sense the pc market is normally what kick starters begin with so it being on pc is not that huge although depending on the legal terms we could see it on nx or xbone maybe later on or without special content.



Ah. The good ol  six month exclusive deal.


----------



## gbaboy123 (Aug 6, 2016)

half life 3 kingdom hearts 3 halo 3 premastered Mario 3 smash 3 tomba 3 gex 3.5 and gta 3


----------



## Famrid (Aug 15, 2016)

Monster hunter, xenoblade, any kind of jrpg.


----------



## YugamiSekai (Aug 15, 2016)

Project DIVA X and Future Tone. Because SONY doesn't deserve it.


----------



## CeeDee (Aug 15, 2016)

Cubic Ninja, Wii Message Board, Ironfall Invasion, Twilight Princess, 3DS System Menu 9.2, R4 Revolution for NDS/NDSL, Lego Star Wars: The Complete Saga, Freakyforms Deluxe, and last but not least, Mother 3


----------



## anhminh (Aug 15, 2016)

Rune Factory 5.

I will buy anything with that game on it. I'm just a really big fan of that game.


----------



## CeeDee (Aug 15, 2016)

anhminh said:


> Rune Factory 5.
> 
> I will buy anything with that game on it. I'm just a really big fan of that game.


Rune Factory 5, now on Nintendo Campus Challenge carts.


----------



## SapphireDaisy (Aug 19, 2016)

new animal crossing game would be nice


----------



## netovsk (Aug 21, 2016)

Bravely Default
Fatal Frame
Fire Emblem
Metroid
Pikmin
A good fighting game that is not SSB
A good beat em up with rpg elements along the lines of dragon crown
And please Bravely Default


----------



## Catastrophic (Aug 21, 2016)

Would be kind of interesting to see Overwatch released on the NX. It's really popular so it's not that implausible.

A successor to Mario Galaxy would be pretty nice as well.


----------



## KingpinSlim (Aug 21, 2016)

None, actually.
I already have a tablet.
What i require is a proper console.
If i want a tablet i buy a Samsung.
Once Nintendo actually releases consoles again, i am going to buy one.
Or i do it like i did with the Wii U.
Wait until it dies, which should happen almost immediately anyway, and then pick one up for the price of two takeaway pizzas.
The NX most certainly will NOT be worth anything even close to that, but oh well... I'm a collector.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Aug 22, 2016)

Just using most of the op's list

Donkey Kong Country 1-3 HD - First on my list but the most unlikely to happen 
Zelda NX - I just hope it was worth the wait!
Super Mario Galaxy 3 -defiantly felt missing on the WiiU, hopefully it comes
Super Mario 3D World 2 -Enjoyed #1 so yeah
Donkey Kong Country NX -looking forward to see what they can do on this
Super Mario Bros NX -Yes, but I'm not exactly sure what I expect here, getting just alittle burned out on this from the Wii to WiiU. If its just rehashing like the Wii\WiiU then i'm out.


----------



## PowerMiner (Sep 1, 2016)

Another Smash Bros. or maybe a Sm4sh port
New Metroid Games (2D and 3D? )
A Pikmin Game
A new 3D mario platformer similar to SM64/Sunshine
more great indie games
Kingdom Hearts III
Final Fantasy 7 Remake
A Pokemon game starring Greninja *shot*

and the Legend of Zelda, of course. Also a Wonderful 101 2 would be fantastic.


----------



## Yil (Sep 1, 2016)

Pokémon gen 4 remake or something new
Metroid 2d or prime
Mario Galaxy 3
Star fox with arcade like controls (I find star wii u to have perfect aiming but bad flight control)
Kirby with true genocide

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

And Super Paper Mario 2


----------



## Ryccardo (Sep 2, 2016)

Wishlist (reasonable):
Games back to 45 $/€ each
Animal Crossing U
Xenoblade X successor with a more linear story but also large freedom of exploration (almost no railroading; X did this right)
N/3DS ports with save syncing (Tomodachi Life why not) (protip Nintendo this would discourage people installing Illegal Mods like capture cards or NTR)
3D Mario like 64

Wishlist (will never happen):
A good local media player (inb4 soundhax port, plus excellent excuse to add usb+fat32 support)
Real save backups, to a local drive and not encrypted to the source console
(This is more on to individual developers but) putting builtin wacky features and outright cheats back into games like the previous 2 decades, including online between consenting players


----------



## Flame (Sep 2, 2016)

- Pokemon 
I like to see a Pokemon RPG on the NX which is different to the handlends. But you can trade with the handhelds some how the pokemon you obtain.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Sep 6, 2016)

I'm not going to get my hopes up. Nintendo always finds their way to disappoint the fans.


----------



## Raylight (Sep 6, 2016)

SplaTWOn


----------



## DarkIrata (Sep 6, 2016)

Battletoads...


----------



## eriol33 (Sep 6, 2016)

XAIXER said:


> Mario Galaxy 3 based on 64 and the first 2.
> A *real* Paper Mario like the first 2.
> Zelda: BotW and one similar to the "HD Experience".
> 3-D Mario Maker using 64 and Galaxy engines.
> ...


wait wait, chrono trigger HD  maybe a bad idea. the 16-bit sprites are better preserved that way. look what happens to final fantasy classic HD ports. they look like something from rpg maker.

unless you are talking about 3D remake of course


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 6, 2016)

mashers said:


> I know we don't know much about NX right now, but I thought it might be fun to think about what games we might like once to see for it. We already know about Zelda BOTW, but here's what I'd like to see in addition. Yes, I'm a huge Mario and Donkey Kong fanboy.
> 
> 
> Super Mario Galaxy 3. I'd like to see:
> ...



Those are good also. I would like to say a brand new Zelda game as well and a *3rd party suppor**t *is a must!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 6, 2016)

The wither 3 with 4k graphic and 60 fps.
Gta v with 4k graphic and 60 fps.
Super paper mario 2
Yoshi's wooly world 2
Mario sunshine 4k edition.
A huge pokemon game with all the regions.
All the best racing games ever made.
Final fantasy xv.
Little big planet trilogy.
Forza horizon trilogy.
Mario make the maker (you make the level editor for the game).
Super adventure island 3.
Kirby maker
Metroid maker
Zelda maker
Sony to nintendo converter.
And i think this is it. As you can see i dont have big demands.


----------



## XDel (Sep 6, 2016)

Traditional Kid Icarus, but with more of a "Metroidvania" slant to it. And by traditional I don't mean strictly 2D, I just mean that it has to have a lot in common with the original two titles, contrary to the 3DS offering.

Traditional Metroid or Metroid Prime. 2D or 3D-FPS, less comic booky ala Prime 2 and 3, and more dark and series ala Metroid 1,2, and 3. Emphasis on exploration, no maps with highlights that say,"go here!"

Though not a Nintendo property... Bionic Commando needs a come back... again.

Again, though not Nintendo, Strider needs a Metroidvania sequel to the NES offering. Heck, just use the one currently on the PC. Done. 

Rygar needs remade. The game was classic, but the flickering was horrid!

Ice Climbers deserve a come back.

Urban Champion vs Mortal Kombat

NDS Castlevania Trilogy VC's

GBA Castlevania Trilogy VC's

and also... Half-Life 3, complete in a box set with part 1 and 2...
...just because Nintendo has never had a Half-Life on it and it totally deserves to have it!

Brutal DOOM. 

And lastly, Gyromite.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Sep 6, 2016)

sergey3000 said:


> The wither 3 with 4k graphic and 60 fps.
> Gta v with 4k graphic and 60 fps.
> Super paper mario 2
> Yoshi's wooly world 2
> ...



Yeah, also throw in these:

Halo: The Ultimate Master Chief Collection
Gears of War: Ultimate Collection
Goldeneye: 4K Ultra HD Remastered
Dead or Alive: Xtreme 4
Forza 7
Doom 5
FIFA 18
Grand Theft Auto VI: Gotta Get Them Bitches and Hoes

Edit: And also -- Metroid Prime: Federation Force 2


----------



## petethepug (Sep 6, 2016)

It would be nice seeing some remastered games on the console. I know games like Star Fox Command, and some of the DS Pokemon Games did pretty well at the time.

Maybe another Mario Game similar to the DS Version would be great where you could transform into "mega Mario" with the huge mushroom.

Right now I am saving up for the console early so I can get a chance to atleast try it. So far I'm at $170 USD.


----------



## Supster131 (Sep 6, 2016)

Super Mario Galaxy 3!


----------



## tatumanu (Sep 6, 2016)

They have to get something big from 3rd party. 

GTA V would be nice, but never happens...

I want Legend of Zelda Maker or Metroid Maker most of all. I find Mario Maker just genius so they should keep at it.

I also want upscaled Wii and GC titles and Wii U compatibility, i don't want more remakes, give me something new...

And please don't kill the 3DS /2DS for a few more years


----------



## petethepug (Sep 6, 2016)

tatumanu said:


> They have to get something big from 3rd party.
> 
> GTA V would be nice, but never happens...
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure they got the idea of Mario Maker from Little Big Planet anyways lol. But reskined it with Mario only mechanics (No grabbing & such.)


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Sep 6, 2016)

petethepug said:


> Maybe another Mario Game similar to the DS Version would be great where you could transform into "mega Mario" with the huge mushroom.


You can do that in a stage on _Mario 3D World_, thank god it's only for one level because that's a gimmick that becomes extremely repetitive in no time. Just like the Mega Mushroom on _Mario Tennis Ultra Smash_.


----------



## jubbagee (Sep 6, 2016)

Metroid and another star fox game


----------



## matthi321 (Sep 6, 2016)

3d mario game
 metroid game 
 zelda game thats not a port
mario kart game 
mario golf game 
eternal darkness 2
geist 2


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Sep 6, 2016)

matthi321 said:


> 3d mario game
> metroid game
> zelda game thats not a port
> mario kart game
> ...


Nintendo just released the awesome new Metroid Prime: Federation Force. Are you not happy with Metroid Prime: Federation Force? You're not a real Nintendo fan!

/sarcasm : P


----------



## petethepug (Sep 6, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> You can do that in a stage on _Mario 3D World_, thank god it's only for one level because that's a gimmick that becomes extremely repetitive in no time. Just like the Mega Mushroom on _Mario Tennis Ultra Smash_.


Never knew you could do that actually. I been missing out on this gen of consoles (Besides the 3ds at the moment.) I'm waiting for a price drop for the Wii U hopefully, and waiting for the NX price to be revealed .


----------



## mashers (Sep 6, 2016)

petethepug said:


> Never knew you could do that actually. I been missing out on this gen of consoles (Besides the 3ds at the moment.) I'm waiting for a price drop for the Wii U hopefully, and waiting for the NX price to be revealed .


There's a mega mushroom on the first stage in SM3DW


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Sep 6, 2016)

mashers said:


> There's a mega mushroom on the first stage in SM3DW


Yeah, that. It's a good thing Nintendo limited to only a small portion of the game whereas MTUS is a complete mess, not totally because of the Mega Mushroom but that's to blame.


----------



## petethepug (Sep 6, 2016)

I don't personally mind if they include it or not, I'm not to picky on the power ups. Unless it lasted forever then no, I don't really care that's just my opinion though.

Maybe it could be good after all, maybe it just has to be revamped a lot.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Sep 6, 2016)

petethepug said:


> I don't personally mind if they include it or not, I'm not to picky on the power ups. Unless it lasted forever then no, I don't really care that's just my opinion though.
> 
> Maybe it could be good after all, maybe it just has to be revamped a lot.


When you're playing the Mega Mushroom mode the mushroom shows up very often and does the animation of each character turning into 'Mega' form, then, when one's bigger than the other it's an unfair game. Unfair and stupid mode.


----------



## petethepug (Sep 6, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> When you're playing the Mega Mushroom mode the mushroom shows up very often and does the animation of each character turning into 'Mega' form, then, when one's bigger than the other it's an unfair game. Unfair and stupid mode.


Yeah the mode was kind of dumb. 

But okay.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Sep 6, 2016)

petethepug said:


> Yeah the mode was kind of dumb.
> 
> But okay.


I for one tried to be open-minded about the game, I bought it, thought the online mode would save the game but nope. I hardly found anyone to play and pretty much every player was Japanese, rarely did I find a western to play with. It doesn't matter who I'd play against, but it just goes to show how badly the game did in the west.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 6, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Nintendo just released the awesome new Metroid Prime: Federation Force. Are you not happy with Metroid Prime: Federation Force? You're not a real Nintendo fan!
> 
> /sarcasm : P


I totally agreed with you. The same for Capcom released the awesome new Mega Man 7 before and they were not happy with Mega Man 7. Yeah, They were not a real Capcom Fan. I had that experience. You are so right!


----------



## 8BitWonder (Sep 6, 2016)

A good game.

But in all seriousness, I would have loved to see a sequel or even a remake of Super Mario Sunshine in HD on the WiiU (Alas some things aren't meant to be).
But if big ninty were to produce that on the NX it'd be the deciding factor in whether or not I purchase one.

*TL;DR* I'd like to see an HD remake/sequel of Super Mario Sunshine on the NX.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Sep 7, 2016)

8BitWonder said:


> A good game.
> 
> But in all seriousness, I would have loved to see a sequel or even a remake of Super Mario Sunshine in HD on the WiiU (Alas some things aren't meant to be).
> But if big ninty were to produce that on the NX it'd be the deciding factor in whether or not I purchase one.
> ...


I would too but it wouldn't have worked. Wii U's official controllers only have digital triggers so that's a limitation Sunshine 2 couldn't handle, and yeah, Nintendo released the GameCube adapter for Wii U but that was just for Smash 4.


----------



## depaul (Sep 7, 2016)

Why not have big dreams? 
-Tekken 7/8
-Resident Evil 7/8
-Final Fantasy 15/16 (oh no we don't want FF chronicles again...)


----------



## cvskid (Sep 7, 2016)

donkey kong 64 part 2, super mario sunshine 2, wario world 2, star tropics 3, mother 4, famicom detective club 4, pokemon stadium 4,

pokemon snap 2, pokemon trading card game 3, wave race 3, diddy kong racing 2, eternal darkness 2, fatal frame 6.


----------



## Flame (Sep 8, 2016)

depaul said:


> Why not have big dreams?
> -Tekken 7/8
> -Resident Evil 7/8
> -Final Fantasy 15/16 (oh no we don't want FF chronicles again...)




you call that dreaming.

you need to dream a little bigger darling.

Super Smash bros. Vs Tekken
Pokemon Resident Evil
Final Fantasy Earthbound
Mario X GTA


----------



## Jack Daniels (Sep 8, 2016)

here's my short list:

super marie world
super mario land
super mario bros
Contra
final fight
lufia
final fantasy 1 till 8 (i don't wanna see multiplayer forced up on me)
the legend of zelda
donkey kong country
worms
lemmings
sonic the hedgehog
mickey's adventure
Donald Ducks adventure
the goof troops
terrenigma
mario kart
disney racer
donkey kong racer
street racer
supaplex
alladin
x-men origin: wolverine
Blackthorne
Breath of Fire
Brutal - Paws of Fury
Cannon Fodder
Chrono Trigger
street fighter
mortal kombat
killer instinct
Doom
Shadow warrior
dream TV
Gradius
Home alone
indiana jones
Joe & Mac
Kirby
Krusty's Super Fun House
Looney Tunes
Lost Vikings
Megaman X
Pong the next level
tetris worlds
Micro Machines
Mr. Nutz
Pac-Man
pinball psycho
Prehistorik Man
prince of persia
Push-Over
Rampart
Wolfenstein 3D
Road Runner
Rock N' Roll Racing
Rocky Rodent
Secret of Mana
Sunset Riders
Bomberman
Super Ghouls 'N Ghosts
Taz-Mania
need for speed most wanted 2005
U.N. Squadron
the secret of money island
The Saboteur
Spore
full throttle
Axelay
the 7th geust
Whacky Wheels
Streets of Rage
Golden Axe
Toonstruck
Broken Sword
Pokemon
team fortress
counter-strike
Grand Theft Auto
Devil May Cry
Bionic Commando
Duke Nukem
Ys
Day of the Tentacle
The Journey Down
Legacy of Kain
Just Cause
Sherlock Holmes: Crimes and Punishments
The Stanley Parable
Skyborn
ticket to ride
dance dance revolution
Dungeon keeper
uplink
Grandia
Command & Conquer Generals
starcraft
balls of steel
Jazz Jack Rabit
super smash brothers
moorhuhn

i forgot some names hope others do remember:

a living pinball for the snes, you had to win over some chinese/japanese gods
a crazy car game with demonic cars for the playstation, the goal was to destroy all opponent cars...


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 11, 2016)

3RD party games, just any of them at this point. The Wii U suffered from seriously long waits in between game launches because they had next to no 3RD party games to fill in the waiting periods between 1st party games.
Although, I would love to see a GTA game or even an Elder Scrolls game grace the NX. I doubt they will happen though because Nintendo never learns.


----------



## Jao Chu (Sep 11, 2016)

Third party titles and less rehashes of previous gens games


----------



## CeeDee (Sep 11, 2016)

Wii U backcomp with functional Loadiine.


----------

